# Made my own 10+ kg brilliant pebble! Mass damping to the extreme!



## Patrick82

The last time I was in an airplane was when I was 12 years old. It was 12 years ago. Afterwards I got airport security phobia. I'm scared of police too.



*[size=large]Entering Turkey[/size]
*

 I was in Turkey, Cesme. I stayed in a cheap hotel and outside the window there were construction workers and lot of dust. The hotel still had a swimming pool and I swimmed for hours. 

 To get to the Cesme city I needed to use a cheap minivan bus, it was dusty. Once I was also hitch hiking with a big truck. I went into a restaurant and asked for soap, the waitor laughed. When I gave a few Lira as tip he got happy and slapped my back.

 Then I was walking the city and needed to urinate, I went into another restaurant and the toilets were at the back near the kitchen. I went inside and someone had jammed the toilet with paper (you are supposed to put the **** paper into trash can beside the toilet). So I just continued urinating into the toilet and flushed, when I came out of the toilet, **** water was squeezing out from the floor and running down to the kitchen. Little was running down into the restaurant as well. Big pools of **** water had formed and I needed to jump over them, then I got the hell out of there! When I was outside I saw a van approach the restaurant with men in worker suits and big hoses, they ran into the restaurant.

 Then I went back to the hotel and continued a few miles into the other direction, someone said there was a beach there. BS, just a beach made of stones!

 Then I took a boat trip that had a belly dancer. The boat had a toilet near the front, and the side rail was very low so it was easy to fall off the boat. It was hard to enter the toilet and it was very small. When a wave approached the boat the captain had to turn off the engines and turn the boat in the direction of the wave. There were big waves and it was easy to fall off the boat. I don't remember if anyone did.
 The boat was going to Turtle Beach, but where are the turtles!!!??? I didn't see any. But the beach had sand in it so I went swimming in the ocean for hours. I didn't really swim, I was just jumping into the big waves. I thought I jumped in the same place but then I had ended up a few hundred meters into another location.

 Then the boat continued into a mud bath community or something. I was covering all of myself with mud and it dried and got hard. Then we went back to the boat and back to the hotel, on the trip home the belly dancer appeared again.

 Ok, now I was back in the hotel and noticed my upper body was all red, it had burned good in the sunshine when swimming! So I went to the restaurant again to eat (not to the ****** place), and the waitor was there again. I gave him tip again and son of a bitch the slap in my back was very painful! So next time I went to another restaurant, there was a guy who wanted to do arm wrestling with me, he said I was very strong. The next day I went back and this time we used our left hands to arm wrestle, he reached over with his left hand but I didn't feel comfortable since someone said Turkish people wipe their asses with their left hand because they don't use toilet paper. But I didn't want to hurt the feelings of the waitor so I grabbed his hand. He told me I was strong again, then he said he wanted to take me weightlifting with him after his job ended. I met him at the bus station and we went to workout. He was wearing slippers and I was barefoot. He told me to stand with my heels on top of a wooden board so I could do squats easier, damn the pain of my heels pressing against the side of the sharp wooden board! Then it was time for benchpress, he was spotting me and leaning above me with a towel on his shoulder. His sweat was dripping into my face but I kept on going. He told me to meet him again tomorrow, but what did he want from me? I didn't want my ass to get sore too, so I didn't show up the next day.

 After the workout I went searching for luxury hotels and pretended I lived there, I do it everytime I'm on vacation. I went inside and said "Hey I'm back", then I went through the hotel into their swimming pool, I saw a girl there with good tan. But it only lasted 10 seconds because I had to leave.

 So I walked into another place and found water slides, but half of it was missing, they were still constructing it. So I sat there in the sand for a few minutes and realized I was on a nude beach. I didn't want to show them my small penis so I got the hell out of there.

 I came back to the hotel, and now it was time for shopping! I went into random stores and they told me to sit down and drink this apple tea. There were many carpets there and the seller tried to sell me his carpet. I would never have bought his carpet but I pretended to be interested because the tea was for free. Then I went into another store and did the same thing. 



*[size=large]Buying "the stone"
[/size]*

 Then I entered a souvenier shop or something, there were many stones inside. Something deep inside me told me to buy a stone. So I looked around the store and saw a black stone made from Onyx, it drew my attention. Then the seller asked what size do you want. Then I said, as big as possible, if I buy something, I want it extreme! Then the seller said, "it isn't possible to make a stone this big from Onyx, it will crack!", so then he recommended Marmor instead, and I said, ok, let's do it. So he took my order and told me to come back next week to get it. The price was a million Lira, which was about $30 at that time.

 So next week I got the ball, heavy as hell. The seller gave me a bag to carry it in, but it broke before I got to the bus station. A couple days later it was time to travel home.



*[size=large]Problem with airport security[/size]
*

 I placed the stone ball inside my bag and was going to take it to the airplane with me instead of put it down at the luggage compartments. I placed the bag on the rubber rolling device and it went inside some kind of x-ray machine. I was waiting for my bag at the other end and then the machine suddenly stopped with my bag inside. Then I put my arm inside it and tried to pull out my bag but the friction was tight and I couldn't do it, but suddenly the machine worked again and the bag came out. When I stood up I saw airport security staring at me with mad faces. They yelled very loud "OPEN THE BAG!", I had wrapped the ball with my underwear to protect it and I didn't want to show them my dirty underwear. Then they took the bag and opened it themselves, they slid the underwear aside and saw the big round stone ball, then they left without saying anything. Then I sat down at the terminal and everyone were staring at me.

 I don't remember the flight home because I blocked it from my memory because of embarrassment. The next thing I remember I was 100 meters from home and the straps of my bag broke and the bag fell to the ground. Lucky the stone didn't break. Finally I had the stone at home but I had no clue what to do with it, I rolled it on the floor and I didn't have any idea, so I put it inside my closet for the rest of my life. It was there 12 years doing nothing...until today!



*[size=large]Fate?[/size]*

 I put the Marmor stone at the rear of my P300 Power Plant and got fuller bass with more oomph! I get longer attack and decay and it sounds very full. It sounds dark with whiteness still on top. Less frequencies are emphasized because of mass damping with this Marmor stone!


----------



## recstar24

Oh my god...


----------



## swt61

I know this won't be very popular considering your fan base on here, but after all this time I have to say it. While I do believe in some tweaks, and have gotten some level of improvement from them, with your completely overboard borderline maniacal incessant tampering, it's quite hard to take you seriously quite frankly. But hey if you're having a good time by all means carry on.


----------



## Faust2D

Nice ball. You should get a few more for proper dampening.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this won't be very popular considering your fan base on here, but after all this time I have to say it. While I do believe in some tweaks, and have gotten some level of improvement from them, with your completely overboard borderline maniacal incessant tampering, it's quite hard to take you seriously quite frankly. But hey if you're having a good time by all means carry on._

 

I experimented with placing books on top of my DAC1, I heard huge differences. 1000 pages sounded too open, and 2300 pages sounded too heavy and dark. I'm using 1600 pages now (on picture). I'm using Magix levitation feet under everything, and I was surprised that mass damping gave improvements. It seems like resonance from the air, or internal vibrations is the reason why mass damping gives improvements.

 Tweaks that are for free are the best ones.


----------



## Patrick82

The bass has never been this HUUUUGE before, and it doesn't interfere with the rest of the music, everything still is distinct! It sounds amazing.


----------



## Wodgy

That's pretty neat, and a good looking stone. Plus it's much cheaper than Brilliant Pebbles. Sounds like a good tweak to me. Turkey really is beautiful, isn't it? I'd love to go back there some time.


----------



## Gurra1980

You always make me laugh!! great to have someone like you on this forum! Maybe 2000 pages would be better?? I think if you get used to the little darker sound you will like it more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it's one headphone setup I want to listen to it's yours, for sure!!

 Do you think it helps to put some books on my cd-player? I actually going to try.

 Ha de!


----------



## happyangryhappy

I wonder how four of those used as isolation feet for a maple or marble slab would work? It would look like a $10,000 platform


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You always make me laugh!! great to have someone like you on this forum! Maybe 2000 pages would be better?? I think if you get used to the little darker sound you will like it more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could add 1 page a day on top of my DAC.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it's one headphone setup I want to listen to it's yours, for sure!!_

 

I'm worried since in your profile it says your interests are "Tae Kwon-Do, Muay thai/Kickboxing". When you listen to my system and start kicking from excitement, who knows what damage my system will get.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think it helps to put some books on my cd-player? I actually going to try.

 Ha de!_

 

Yes, try it and post back with the improvements.


----------



## Sovkiller

Who unbanned this guy??? OMG!!!!


----------



## Jon118

From the content of that post I'll be surprised if that lasts very long. But wait, this all happened 12 years ago when you were 12? You not only have a great memory, but you sound like you were very independent for a 12 year old. Plus you still haven't moved out? Or did I just mis-read the whole post? Nice looking stone though, that thing is huge.


----------



## Duggeh

Congratulations on the brilliant boulder.


----------



## papomaster

By reading the beginning of the first post I thought he made a pebble using turkey strips as stones....

 Then, if you're tired of it, you put it in the oven and it becomes dinner.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm worried since in your profile it says your interests are "Tae Kwon-Do, Muay thai/Kickboxing". When you listen to my system and start kicking from excitement, who knows what damage my system will get._

 

Yeah, it could get quite expensive I guess


----------



## Fitz

That was such a moving story.


----------



## a shovel

T_____T


----------



## afireinside

I was crackin up when I saw the rock + books on DAC... Just wow...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

It takes some stones~


----------



## SR-71Panorama

_From the American Heritage Dictionary:_

*pla*·*ce*·*bo* (n.)

 2. Something of no intrinsic remedial value that is used to appease or reassure another.

 I'm sorry. Your system is better than mine will ever be, but I think its time for you to focus on MUSIC and enjoy the system you have put together, and call it a day for upgrades. Start a savings account for gods sake lol.


----------



## Advil

do hardcover books sound better than paperbacks?


----------



## d-cee

does music sound purer if it is of a religious subject?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the content of that post I'll be surprised if that lasts very long._

 

That's why I also put the story into my myspace blog so people can read it when this thread gets deleted...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But wait, this all happened 12 years ago when you were 12? You not only have a great memory, but you sound like you were very independent for a 12 year old. Plus you still haven't moved out? Or did I just mis-read the whole post? Nice looking stone though, that thing is huge._

 

I remember all my vacations like it happened right now. But when I was 2-4 years old it's a little vague, when I was 2 years old I was covering the floor with soap and gliding on it nude, I was also throwing tomatoes on people from the balcony, then we had to move to another country into the forest. There I was playing in a sand box with a shovel, I didn't know what else to do. Then some neighbors moved in into the house a mile away (at least that's how far it felt), they had kids my age and we were doing extreme things together, but then they had to move out again.


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this won't be very popular considering your fan base on here, but after all this time I have to say it. While I do believe in some tweaks, and have gotten some level of improvement from them, with your completely overboard borderline maniacal incessant tampering, it's quite hard to take you seriously quite frankly. But hey if you're having a good time by all means carry on._

 

Ugh, I agree. Unfortunately, Patrick seems to be worshiped by the relatively newer members around here, and as long as they keep feeding his ego with praise and worship, it'll never stop. It's kind of like when a stray animal stops at your doorstep, begging for food. You figure that you could easily spare a few slices of bread for the poor fellow. But then the stray shows up the next day, and the next. Before you realize it, the stray starts showing up all the time and has become a parasite.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's why I also put the story into my myspace blog so people can read it when this thread gets deleted..._

 

Did you learn nothing from your ban? You were JUST banned for posting stuff like this, and here you are posting it again. You recognize that your post will get deleted, yet you seem to almost feel as if you're the victim in all of this. Please don't post this crud anymore.

 Motion for permanent ban of Patrick82.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ugh, I agree. Unfortunately, Patrick seems to be worshiped by the relatively newer members around here, and as long as they keep feeding his ego with praise and worship, it'll never stop. It's kind of like when a stray animal stops at your doorstep, begging for food. You figure that you could easily spare a few slices of bread for the poor fellow. But then the stray shows up the next day, and the next. Before you realize it, the stray starts showing up all the time and has become a parasite._

 

Instead of being selfish and keeping all my tweaks to myself, I share them with others so they can enjoy better audio too!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you learn nothing from your ban? You were JUST banned for posting stuff like this, and here you are posting it again. You recognize that your post will get deleted, yet you seem to almost feel as if you're the victim in all of this. Please don't post this crud anymore.

 Motion for permanent ban of Patrick82._

 

From my ban I learned not to post chat logs of me talking to girls.


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

Definatly loosing its appeal, and hopnistly starting to get a bit old and odd.


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my ban I learned not to post chat logs of me talking to girls._

 

I can't speak for the moderators, but I think I can safely say that's not what the mods were hoping you'd learn from the ban. Anybody else think he needs more "time-out" to think about what's wrong with his behavior?


----------



## Patrick82

People should try mass damping the T-Amp because when I removed the weight from P300 Power Plant I get a similar tinny sound signature. Mass damping should solve the problem of T-Amp because it only weights a few grams.
 If I already didn't have a PS Audio GCC-100 amp, I would use T-Amp on top of Magix and cover the T-Amp in bags of sand.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't speak for the mods, but I think I can safely say that's not what the mods were hoping you'd learn from the ban. Anybody else think he needs more "time-out" to think about what's wrong with his behavior?_

 

I see nothing wrong with speaking the truth. If people hear a truth they don't want to be true they ignore it with laughter, and eventually they get tired of laughing and it gets "old".


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see nothing wrong with speaking the truth. If people hear a truth they don't want to be true they ignore it with laughter, and eventually they get tired of laughing and it gets "old"._

 

Looks like someone still doesn't believe that this hobby is almost entirely subjective.

 You hit the nail right on the head there. We're all just jealous of your rig and extreme tweaking, and we just wish we could listen to the kind of audio nirvana you have the privilege of listening to every day. We cannot handle the truth that you have superior tweaking skills (did I mention that they were extreme?) and that 10kg stones make huge differences in the sound quality of headphone rigs. We must do everything in our power to stop you from spreading word of your tweaking greatness (that's really why you were banned).

 That was sarcasm, by the way, in case your ERS paper didn't pick it up.

 The least you could do is clean up your posts. This is supposed to be a family place, after all.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like someone still doesn't believe that this hobby is almost entirely subjective.

 You hit the nail right on the head there. We're all just jealous of your rig and extreme tweaking, and we just wish we could listen to the kind of audio nirvana you have the privilege of listening to every day. We cannot handle the truth that you have superior tweaking skills (did I mention that they were extreme?) and that 10kg stones make huge differences in the sound quality of headphone rigs. We must do everything in our power to stop you from spreading word of your tweaking greatness (that's really why you were banned).

 That was sarcasm, by the way, in case your ERS paper didn't pick it up._

 

I don't know sarcasm, is it something that isn't true?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The least you could do is clean up your posts. This is supposed to be a family place, after all._

 

I thought the spicy text would look "cool" instead of dull and boring.
 Since people say I look stiff I have tried to imitate the "cool" people on TV, I see them "hang" and bend their legs in random patterns, they also make their eyes narrower and move their lips more outwards. Sometimes they also nod very slowly.


----------



## krmathis

For some reason your extreme tweaking don't amaze me any longer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You have taken cable tweaking and the use of ERS papers to a new level.


----------



## Dual

I don't get this...

 All I see is plant pots and paper stuck on to stuff?


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't get this...

 All I see is plant pots and paper stuck on to stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you do get it, that's when there's a problem IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll state that I have no issue with Patrick or wish him any ill will whatsoever. I just can't put any real value on his tweak posts due to his bizarre nature.
 I doubt that anyone on here would label me as dry or humorless, but I don't think humor is his intention in most of his posts, and that's the pill that's hard to swallow.


----------



## Duggeh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt that anyone on here would label me as dry or humorless, but I don't think humor is his intension in most of his posts, and that's the pill that's hard to swallow._

 

Well put Steve.


----------



## spacemanspliff

I found his post amusing and fun. why ban someone for being weird? it's fine by me. I didn't see anything that should warrant him being banned.

 different is good so long as it's harmless people. 

 he's not posting **** or anything crass just sharing his unique perspective. I find it interesting and enjoyed reading it. you don't have to read his posts it's very easy to not click on something lol.

 [size=large]Chillllllllll....[/size]


----------



## bhd812

Na dude ditch that and get this...its you!


----------



## Jahn

The amazing thing is Patrick was probably told to cool it after the ban and stay on topic, and he has - this has to do with tweaking his rig, right? Kinda? Oh my...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you do get it, that's when there's a problem IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll state that I have no issue with Patrick or wish him any ill will whatsoever. I just can't put any real value on his tweak posts due to his bizarre nature.
 I doubt that anyone on here would label me as dry or humorless, but I don't think humor is his intension in most of his posts, and that's the pill that's hard to swallow._

 

Isn't this forum for people who want better audio quality? I don't see the problem with a tweak that is for free. I guess people like to buy high-end magic instead.

 Mass damping is great! There is lot of experimenting to be done with different materials. Bags of sand, books, stones... Maybe even some kind of mud that hardens.


----------



## Oski

Patrick, you need to find a matched pair for balanced operation of your dampening device.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't this forum for people who want better audio quality? I don't see the problem with a tweak that is for free. I guess people like to buy high-end magic instead.

 Mass damping is great! There is lot of experimenting to be done with different materials. Bags of sand, books, stones... Maybe even some kind of mud that hardens._

 

Silencing you or even reigning you in is not my goal at all. Tweak to your hearts content. Any knowledge or entertainment you bring to any member is A OK with me. Please don't take my posts as mean spirited in any way, they're not intended as such, and I see no harm in this kind of post. I'm just saying that for me after several of these kinds of posts it's hard for me to give you any real credibility. I'm not advocating that anything be done at all, I'm just putting my 2/100ths of a dollars worth in.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silencing you or even reigning you in is not my goal at all. Tweak to your hearts content. Any knowledge or entertainment you bring to any member is A OK with me. Please don't take my posts as mean spirited in any way, they're not intended as such, and I see no harm in this kind of post. I'm just saying that for me after several of these kinds of posts it's hard for me to give you any real credibility. I'm not advocating that anything be done at all, I'm just putting my 2/100ths of a dollars worth in._

 

I don't care about the credibility, I only care about the truth. In the future we will see who was right, until then I will keep tweaking because it gives better sound, placebo or not.


----------



## a shovel

Even if it is plecebo, if it makes one happy and doesn't harm anyone else, then is it wrong? If a tree falls in a forest. . . .


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a shovel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if it is plecebo, if it makes one happy and doesn't harm anyone else, then is it wrong? If a tree falls in a forest. . . ._

 

Actually the tree in the forest question is not as complex as people think. 

 Question: If a tree falls in the forest and no creature is there to hear it does it make a sound? 

 Answer: No.

 The tree falling will create sound waves, but it is the ear that turns sound waves into sound. 

 Of coarse if it's covered with ERS paper that's a whole other ball game.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Sweet mod, I think I'll get some balls for myself just like Patrick.

 Welcome back!


----------



## wafflesomd

I have a strange feeling that putting books on top of an electrical device, will not affect it......


----------



## swt61

It could help with resonance. I don't know if it does, but there are devices sold for the same purpose that sit on top of components. I thought that was the one tweak that might actually have some limited effect.


----------



## Aman

You guys realize he's putting everyone on, right?


----------



## rsaavedra

Yes it is well known that some powerful tweaks are based on large and heavy spherical stones. They can literally do magic...

 Some of those stones are particularly dangerous to deal with, though. They can mess with things beyond the sound signature of your rig. In fact, one particular kind of stone, "Palantir", can send out your systems' sound over very long distances, allowing _people_ very very far away to hear your rig. In doing this sort of "transmission", the Palantir steals a bit of snap and punch from the sound you hear in the immediate surroundings of your rig, thereby deteriorating the sound you get. Allegedly, people at the other end of the Palantir´s communication path can also do surveillance of your illegal downloading of music, and some other stuff.

 In any case, the last known Palantir stone was found in the hands of a very old fellow nicknamed "the White". He was an audiophile who found the stone after the downfall of the previous owner, who was, allegedly, a very bad dude. That one had betrayed his good audiophile principles by replacing a wonderful stereo speaker rig with a Bose HT in a Box. The Palantir maybe had something to do with that. Whatever happened to the Palantir in the hands of "The White", it is not known.

 All of that happened in an ancient place called "Middle Earth" several centuries ago. Some researchers have tried to trace down the whereabouts of that last known Palantir stone, but unsuccessfully.

 You should keep in mind, the last Palantir was seen in "Middle Earth". Turkey is somewhat near what could be called the "Middle of the Earth". Food for thought, eh?

 So watch out, your stone is maybe much more than a simple tweak...


----------



## jtizzle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't speak for the moderators, but I think I can safely say that's not what the mods were hoping you'd learn from the ban. Anybody else think he needs more "time-out" to think about what's wrong with his behavior?_

 

No. I think you need to be banned for being bossy and intolerant and for thinking that you own the bandwidth on this website. His posts are amusing and completely harmless. If they bother you, which I can't think of any reason why they would, then you are absolutely free to exercise your right not to read them by browsing your way toward the billion or so other options that are available to you on the internet. Since you asked.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. I think you need to be banned for being bossy and intolerant and for thinking that you own the bandwidth on this website. His posts are amusing and completely harmless. If they bother you, which I can't think of any reason why they would, then you are absolutely free to exercise your right not to read them by browsing your way toward the billion or so other options that are available to you on the internet. Since you asked._

 

[size=x-large]X2[/size]


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is well known that some powerful tweaks are based on large and heavy spherical stones. They can literally do magic...

 Some of those stones are particularly dangerous to deal with, though. They can mess with things beyond the sound signature of your rig. In fact, one particular kind of stone, "Palantir", can send out your systems' sound over very long distances, allowing people very very far away to hear your rig. In doing this sort of "transmission", the Palantir steals a bit of snap and punch from the sound you hear in the immediate surroundings of your rig, thereby deteriorating the sound you get. Allegedly, people at the other end of the Palantir´s communication path can also do surveillance of your illegal downloading of music, and some other stuff.

 In any case, the last known Palantir stone was found in the hands of a very old fellow nicknamed "the White". He was an audiophile who found the stone after the downfall of the previous owner, who was, allegedly, a very bad dude. That one had betrayed his good audiophile principles by replacing a wonderful stereo speaker rig with a Bose HT in a Box. The Palantir maybe had something to do with that. Whatever happened to the Palantir in the hands of "The White", it is not known.

 All of that happened in an ancient place called "Middle Earth" several centuries ago. Some researchers have tried to trace down the whereabouts of that last known Palantir stone, but unsuccessfully.

 You should keep in mind, the last Palantir was seen in "Middle Earth". Turkey is somewhat near what could be called the "Middle of the Earth". Food for thought, eh?

 So watch out, your stone is maybe much more than a simple tweak... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

This is all quite fascinating! Have you ever thought of jotting down your story into book form, or better yet a screenplay.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. I think you need to be banned for being bossy and intolerant and for thinking that you own the bandwidth on this website. His posts are amusing and completely harmless. If they bother you, which I can't think of any reason why they would, then you are absolutely free to exercise your right not to read them by browsing your way toward the billion or so other options that are available to you on the internet. Since you asked._

 

There is only one word to describe my feelings about this post: *pwned*.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys realize he's putting everyone on, right?_

 

Yes and there is something very Andy Kaufman-like about his humor. I find it highly entertaining.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes and there is something very Andy Kaufman-like about his humor. I find it highly entertaining._

 

If he starts wrestling women, I may purk up.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is only one word to describe my feelings about this post: *pwned*._

 

What does pwned mean?


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If he starts wrestling women, I may purk up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I thought you'd prefer he fakes his own death?


----------



## velogreg

rsaavedra;3008100 said:
			
		

> Yes it is well known that some powerful tweaks are based on large and heavy spherical stones. They can literally do magic...
> 
> Some of those stones are particularly dangerous to deal with, though. They can mess with things beyond the sound signature of your rig. In fact, one particular kind of stone, "Palantir", can send out your systems' sound over very long distances, allowing _people_ very very far away to hear your rig.
> 
> OK, how do I get one of these stones, I am fascinated by the prospects. Does Todd The Vinyl Junky offer them yet? And can they be tweaked with ERS paper so that when I am in my den I hear silence?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is all quite fascinating! Have you ever thought of jotting down your story into book form, or better yet a screenplay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know, maybe. If I jot in down into book form, I might call it "The Lord of ..." something, so as to make it sound kind of dramatic and maybe scary. In screenplay it would take too long. Might require a trilogy of long movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *velogreg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, how do I get one of these stones, I am fascinated by the prospects. Does Todd The Vinyl Junky offer them yet? And can they be tweaked with ERS paper so that when I am in my den I hear silence?_

 

I doubt he has one. But take into account, the Palantir stones exert a power over people. Anyone having one would very doubtfully sell it or give it away.


----------



## M3NTAL

Shouldn't equipment at such high cost have a sturdy enough enclosure that a paper back book doesn't effect it one way or another? :-D


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shouldn't equipment at such high cost have a sturdy enough enclosure that a paper back book doesn't effect it one way or another? :-D_

 

Yes!


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. I think you need to be banned for being bossy and intolerant and for thinking that you own the bandwidth on this website. His posts are amusing and completely harmless. If they bother you, which I can't think of any reason why they would, then you are absolutely free to exercise your right not to read them by browsing your way toward the billion or so other options that are available to you on the internet. Since you asked._

 

For the first time, we agree!


----------



## SR-71Panorama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't care about the credibility, I only care about the truth. In the future we will see who was right, until then I will keep tweaking because it gives better sound, placebo or not._

 

Patrick, have you ever considered being a political speech writer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't read Patrick's posts on a regular basis, and I don't know why he was banned in the past. Seems silly to ban someone for posting what they believe to be related to audio improvements. I don't understand what rules he violated. But whatever, not my problem. As for my comments, they of course were not meant to insult, just encourage a change in direction. For instance, instead of buying so much ers paper (which I wouldn't mind trying some day in_ limited_ quantity) and weights, why not upgrade from the DAC1 to a multi-thousand dollar DAC? Price seems to be of no concern, and a certain part of me admires that, so why not upgrade the core parts first? I'm guessing a 3-5K$ dac undampened would provide more sound improvements or differentiation than a well dampened DAC1. After all, would you rather tweak a pair of 50 dollar sennheiser PX100 or simply buy a pair of HD650s?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SR-71Panorama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, have you ever considered being a political speech writer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't read Patrick's posts on a regular basis, and I don't know why he was banned in the past. Seems silly to ban someone for posting what they believe to be related to audio improvements. I don't understand what rules he violated. But whatever, not my problem. As for my comments, they of course were not meant to insult, just encourage a change in direction. For instance, instead of buying so much ers paper (which I wouldn't mind trying some day in limited quantity) and weights, why not upgrade from the DAC1 to a multi-thousand dollar DAC? Price seems to be of no concern, and a certain part of me admires that, so why not upgrade the core parts first? I'm guessing a 3-5K$ dac undampened would provide more sound improvements or differentiation than a well dampened DAC1. After all, would you rather tweak a pair of 50 dollar sennheiser PX100 or simply buy a pair of HD650s?_

 

I have $$$$$ high-end gear but I get more detail from the cheaper gear when both are using the same tweaks. Instead of trying to justify the purchase of the high-end gear I put them in boxes and started using the cheap gear instead.
 But I still thought I would get better sound and started saving for a $20k source, until I saw this review: http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue27/benchmark.htm

 Benchmark DAC-1 is the last DAC I will ever buy!


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have $$$$$ high-end gear but I get more detail from the cheaper gear when both are using the same tweaks. Instead of trying to justify the purchase of the high-end gear I put them in boxes and started using the cheap gear instead.
 But I still thought I would get better sound and started saving for a $20k source, until I saw this review: http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue27/benchmark.htm

 Benchmark DAC-1 is the last DAC I will ever buy!_

 

This dac1 seems to be a heck of a dac, maybe that is what I should look for next time I'm planning on upgrading my source.

 BTW I tryed to put books on my rotel, but unfortunately eather my ears or the rotel wasn't sensitive enought to hear/make a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm happy with my rotel so I don't care.


----------



## carlosgp

This man is a genius... Of comedy. Patrick, you should write gags professionally


----------



## m3ta1head

This thread is fairly amusing


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys realize he's putting everyone on, right?_

 

Who in their right mind would say such a thing? This man bought a 30lb ball of stone from Turkey, carried it home and used it to improve his audio setup and here you are saying that he's putting us on. Pssh. That's crazy talk if I ever heard.






/


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. I think you need to be banned for being bossy and intolerant and for thinking that you own the bandwidth on this website. His posts are amusing and completely harmless. If they bother you, which I can't think of any reason why they would, then you are absolutely free to exercise your right not to read them by browsing your way toward the billion or so other options that are available to you on the internet. Since you asked._

 

pwned by a member of the Patrick82 fan club


----------



## Lord Chaos

If one really has the stones to perform experiments like Patrick's, you might find the music gaining a boulder presentation. I find that a geologist's knowledge can be helpful in tuning one's system for best performance with rock music. For instance, using balls from an ophiolite sequence can help smooth out excess sibilance. If your system seems rough-toned and coarse, you can install ballast of granodiorite or even, in extreme cases, obsidian. For that truly crystalline sound elements of quartz will do the job, but the big ones are expensive, and the amethyst you need for more darkly toned music will be even more costly.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord Chaos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If one really has the stones to perform experiments like Patrick's, you might find the music gaining a boulder presentation. I find that a geologist's knowledge can be helpful in tuning one's system for best performance with rock music. For instance, using balls from an ophiolite sequence can help smooth out excess sibilance. If your system seems rough-toned and coarse, you can install ballast of granodiorite or even, in extreme cases, obsidian. For that truly crystalline sound elements of quartz will do the job, but the big ones are expensive, and the amethyst you need for more darkly toned music will be even more costly._

 

Nicely done...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Indeed, it takes stones~

 I agree with jtizzle, I find no harm at all with Patrick82s , Andy Kaufmanesque postings. I find them to be far from serious but entertaining, with his own self deprecative humour of his audacious compulsive audiophile tweaks taken to the extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rock on Patrick


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually the tree in the forest question is not as complex as people think. 

 Question: If a tree falls in the forest and no creature is there to hear it does it make a sound? 

 Answer: No.

 The tree falling will create sound waves, but it is the ear that turns sound waves into sound. 

 Of coarse if it's covered with ERS paper that's a whole other ball game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This depends on what your definition of a sound is. If it is the process of converting compression waves into 'sound' in the brain, then no, because nothing is there to hear it. But if you're defining sound as a compression wave only, then yes, because the wave did occur. It all depends on your definition. Of course, I have to agree, ERS paper just changes everything!


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have $$$$$ high-end gear but I get more detail from the cheaper gear when both are using the same tweaks. Instead of trying to justify the purchase of the high-end gear I put them in boxes and started using the cheap gear instead.
 But I still thought I would get better sound and started saving for a $20k source, until I saw this review: http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue27/benchmark.htm

 Benchmark DAC-1 is the last DAC I will ever buy!_

 

Patrick, you wanna mail me some of that high end gear thats sittin around in boxes?


----------



## jtizzle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pwned by a member of the Patrick82 fan club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not a fan of patrick's beyond finding him absurd and finding his schtick to be amusing. And, I'll restate what I said in a thread that has since been removed, he serves as a reminder for me to never take life, particularly activities I engage in for enjoyment (like listening to music), too seriously. If he really is serious about this tweaking and it isn't all a big act, then I think he may have some real psychological issues that need looking into, OCD being the obvious place to start. 

 But none of that is the point. The point is that he has done absolutely nothing to violate the rules of this website and nothing he writes in any of his posts should be any problem for you. This discussion is always audio related and is always harmless and you are free to ignore it. That's the point.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually the tree in the forest question is not as complex as people think. 

 Question: If a tree falls in the forest and no creature is there to hear it does it make a sound? 

 Answer: No.

 The tree falling will create sound waves, but it is the ear that turns sound waves into sound. 

 Of coarse if it's covered with ERS paper that's a whole other ball game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just because the tree doesn't have ears doesn't mean it can't subconsciously hear itself faint.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bperboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, you wanna mail me some of that high end gear thats sittin around in boxes?_

 

Shipping cost to send my 60 lbs 110volt Krell KAV-500i power amp to USA costs $806, just the shipping cost! That's why nobody wants to buy it. So I'm "screwed". It's a good souvenir though, I sleep next to it. I still dream of the extra large colored, vibrating and massaging bass. Maybe I will put it back some day when I need some bass exercise. But this mass damping Marmor stone tweak made my system sound similar to when I used the Krell amp. I wonder how crazy it will sound if I put the Krell amp back with all the bass tweaks I have done for the past year.


----------



## Duggeh

What's the next tweak then Patrick?


----------



## Lord Chaos

I think everyone here has taken this mod for granite. Give the man time to understand the nuances, feel his way through, and finish this sedimental journey.


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lord Chaos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think everyone here has taken this mod for granite. Give the man time to understand the nuances, feel his way through, and finish this sedimental journey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh man that was bad!


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But none of that is the point. The point is that he has done absolutely nothing to violate the rules of this website and nothing he writes in any of his posts should be any problem for you. This discussion is always audio related and is always harmless and you are free to ignore it. That's the point._

 

So, would you say that the mods were wrong for banning him for a little while? There's a hefty amount of stuff that he posts that isn't audio related that got him banned (and he's posting this kind of stuff again, despite having already gotten banned for it).


----------



## jtizzle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, would you say that the mods were wrong for banning him for a little while? There's a hefty amount of stuff that he posts that isn't audio related that got him banned (and he's posting this kind of stuff again, despite having already gotten banned for it)._

 

I think you ought to take off your junior moderator badge and leave the moderating around here to the moderators.

 Is what I'd say.

 Again.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, would you say that the mods were wrong for banning him for a little while? There's a hefty amount of stuff that he posts that isn't audio related that got him banned (and he's posting this kind of stuff again, despite having already gotten banned for it)._

 

well, I don't know why he was banned the first time (and isn't ban discussion forbidden on head-fi?) but according to Patrick it was because he posted chat logs between he and a girl that were deemed too "extreme".

 He's not doing that anymore (I think) and I personally find nothing wrong this this particular post seeing as it is audio tweaking related, and it is posted in the _Cables, Power, *Tweaks*, Speakers, Accessories (DBT-Free Forum)_, I haven't read all of Patrick's posts but this particular thread isn't what I'd consider ban worthy, but I'm not a mod so I can't say. But then again neither are you...


----------



## nikongod

nice pebble.
 sorry to have read about your small penis, what happened since the trip that made it bigger? i need to try that.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice pebble.
 sorry to have read about your small penis, what happened since the trip that made it bigger? i need to try that._

 

LOL well, seeing as he was 12 at the time he probably went through puberty


----------



## Azure

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you ought to take off your junior moderator badge and leave the moderating around here to the moderators.

 Is what I'd say.

 Again._

 

Cool, someone thinks I'm trying to act like a "junior moderator" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "you don't have to read his posts, so bug off" argument is always brought up, but doesn't really hold. I would have loved to see someone argue that to the mods when they temporarily banned him (after all, nobody was FORCED to look at his thread, so everybody should have minded their own business).

 d-cee - Yes, the main topic of the his thread concerns tweaks, but I was referring to the rest of his post that has nothing to do with tweaks (there's nothing wrong with introductions and what not, but he goes to great lengths to post absurd/lewd things). For example:

  Quote:


 Then I was walking the city and needed to urinate, I went into another restaurant and the toilets were at the back near the kitchen. I went inside and someone had jammed the toilet with paper (you are supposed to put the **** paper into trash can beside the toilet). So I just continued urinating into the toilet and flushed, when I came out of the toilet, **** water was squeezing out from the floor and running down to the kitchen. Little was running down into the restaurant as well. Big pools of **** water had formed and I needed to jump over them, then I got the hell out of there! When I was outside I saw a van approach the restaurant with men in worker suits and big hoses, they ran into the restaurant. 
 

 Quote:


 Ok, now I was back in the hotel and noticed my upper body was all red, it had burned good in the sunshine when swimming! So I went to the restaurant again to eat (not to the ****** place), and the waitor was there again. I gave him tip again and son of a bitch the slap in my back was very painful! So next time I went to another restaurant, there was a guy who wanted to do arm wrestling with me, he said I was very strong. The next day I went back and this time we used our left hands to arm wrestle, he reached over with his left hand but I didn't feel comfortable since someone said Turkish people wipe their asses with their left hand because they don't use toilet paper. But I didn't want to hurt the feelings of the waitor so I grabbed his hand. He told me I was strong again, then he said he wanted to take me weightlifting with him after his job ended. I met him at the bus station and we went to workout. He was wearing slippers and I was barefoot. He told me to stand with my heels on top of a wooden board so I could do squats easier, damn the pain of my heels pressing against the side of the sharp wooden board! Then it was time for benchpress, he was spotting me and leaning above me with a towel on his shoulder. His sweat was dripping into my face but I kept on going. He told me to meet him again tomorrow, but what did he want from me? I didn't want my ass to get sore too, so I didn't show up the next day. 
 

It's quite a story he tells, and you wouldn't have any idea of what the heck he is talking about with all of this urine, toilets, "**** paper," dirty underwear, and a couple other censored words. Of course, he finally gets to the topic at hand, the actual tweak, which ended up just being 4 sentences:

  Quote:


 I put the Marmor stone at the rear of my P300 Power Plant and got fuller bass with more oomph! I get longer attack and decay and it sounds very full. It sounds dark with whiteness still on top. Less frequencies are emphasized because of mass damping with this Marmor stone! 
 

My problem may just lie with having been here longer (Though I really haven't been here that long compared to other members; barely 3 years) and having to "experience" Patrick82 for a longer time than others. I do recall finding him somewhat amusing when I first found out about him.

 You are correct in that we are not supposed to discuss why people are banned. I stepped over the line there, and I recognize my error. I'm sorry about that. Without being able to mention why he was banned, there's no way for me to make the point I'm trying to make, so I'll stop de-railing this thread.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Thread crapping is discouraged around here, Azure. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## bperboy

My goodness, Head-Fi is usually such a calm place to be online, but these sorts of threads seem to throw all that off. It seems to me that Patrick's threads start all sorts of arguments and controversy that doesn't need to exist. If he wasn't here in the community, we wouldn't have this problem, and it would be a more enjoyable place. I agree that Patrick's posts really have become ridiculous and unbelievable.


----------



## jtizzle

Unbelievable.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bperboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If he wasn't here in the community, we wouldn't have this problem, and it would be a more enjoyable place._

 

It would also become a much more boring place and I wouldn't like it as much.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee - Yes, the main topic of the his thread concerns tweaks, but I was referring to the rest of his post that has nothing to do with tweaks (there's nothing wrong with introductions and what not, but he goes to great lengths to post absurd/lewd things). For example:





 It's quite a story he tells, and you wouldn't have any idea of what the heck he is talking about with all of this urine, toilets, "**** paper," dirty underwear, and a couple other censored words. Of course, he finally gets to the topic at hand, the actual tweak, which ended up just being 4 sentences:_

 

Since it's a true story about me in Turkey I don't see what the problem is. I might even have some photos in a photo album somewhere.

 If I would only have posted a picture of the stone, then people would have been curious where I got the stone from and why...


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would also become a much more boring place and I wouldn't like it as much._

 

I'm just saying that I'd rather have a peaceful environment rather than far-fetched stories, especially when we've heard so many already.


----------



## jtizzle

I think the environment would be a lot more peaceful around here if the pack of insufferable 17 year olds who think they own the bandwidth of this website and can crap on any thread they like would do more listening than talking.


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the environment would be a lot more peaceful around here if the pack of insufferable 17 year olds who think they own the bandwidth of this website and can crap on any thread they like would do more listening than talking._

 

And I think someone who's been in the community for more than six months has a right to say what he thinks the site should be like.


----------



## jtizzle

Not in the middle of someone else's thread, he doesn't.


----------



## swt61

OK I may have started all this by posting my thoughts about Patricks tweaks, however why he was banned is none of our business. This thread is audio related. And while I may find it a bit odd it has every reason to be here. This argument is getting pretty juvenile, let's just simmer down and get back to the subject at hand, which is the extreme tweak issue. I love a good debate, but I can find this kind of bickering at any gradeschool playground. And no "well he started it" crap, let's talk about how you feel about this kind of tweaking.

 I for one think it's a waste of money, but that is only my opinion, and I wouldn't be high brow enough to think my opinion is the only relevant one. 

 Anyone else want to state their opinion on the extreme tweak issue?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I for one think it's a waste of money, but that is only my opinion, and I wouldn't be high brow enough to think my opinion is the only relevant one. 

 Anyone else want to state their opinion on the extreme tweak issue?_

 

well, my take on the matter is if he's using these isolating feet right. the magix leviatational feet or whatever. they are supposed to isolate the equipment from whatever they're sitting on and essentially make them float

 so based on this, wouldn't changes to the floor's damping not have any effect on the isolated equipment? 

 like, i sort of understand the theory behind it all but never would go out of my way for such tweaks even though this one's free i wouldn't go to the trouble of getting one at least not the way Patrick did =) that and I couldn't afford it if i wanted


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I for one think it's a waste of money, but that is only my opinion, and I wouldn't be high brow enough to think my opinion is the only relevant one. 

 Anyone else want to state their opinion on the extreme tweak issue?_

 

Placing books or other weight on top of the components is a waste of money? It's for free!


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Placing books or other weight on top of the components is a waste of money? It's for free!_

 

I think he's talking about your rock.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Have the Chineese been able to reverse engineer this as of yet, or is it intellectual property gaurded by the Turks? Had you reviewed the white paper on this technology? Perhaps a further indepth review should be conducted amongst your peers???


----------



## scompton

nevermind


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bperboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he's talking about your rock._

 

I searched around my room and couldn't find any other weight that fit the rear of my P300. And then I opened the closet door and there the Marmor ball was, it was telling me "Put me in! Put me in!", and so I did.


----------



## 65535

Dampening helps to a degree a 10kg sphere is more likely to damage housing to the point of damaging components, no about some dampening helps, but honestly the best dampening would require serious electronic work with an iron and some soft glue. That being said I wouldn't mind having a couple 5 kg spheres to have around.


----------



## SR-71Panorama

Patrick, 2 notes:
 1. If you want to prove people wrong, why don't you invite them to a mini-meet at your place. That way its "put up or shut up". 

 2. If your serious about upgrades, may I make a suggestion: *Auralex foam wall treatment*. No one ever talks about this at headfi, because its primarily for speakers and reflections, etc. But I put up basically a solid wall of Auralex foam that is 2 " thick, in 2x2 foot squares. It is along the 3 walls in the corner where I listen to music. It creates a 'dead' space. It is not optimal for speakers (in this much quantity), because it kills TOO much sound. But this is perfect for headphones, as it makes your environment more quiet. So basically it enhances the "blackground" and/or noise floor of your music.

 The foam does this by absorbing sound waves.

 I honestly think you would get a bigger tweak with a room full of this treatment than with rocks, and it is perfect for the 'perfectionist' as it comes in many thicknesses, colors, sizes, shapes,....


 *edit: oops, didn't realize you were located in Sweden, lol


----------



## Hi-Finthen

BTW Patrick, do you find the new improved Vahallea cable to be calling you to upgrade? 

 Now there is a shoot out I believe we all would be interested for you to report on. Lots of stones thou'


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the next tweak then Patrick?_

 

The Marmor ball wasn't the only thing I bought from Turkey. I have something special for my DAC1 too! I will do A/B-ing against my books now!


----------



## Jon118

I just want to say that Lord Chaos's posts have been the funniest things I've read all day, and as ridiculous as this all seems, it can be sort of amusing if you ignore the lewdness that is thrown in there, if not a bit odd.


----------



## Lord Chaos

Thank you. I'm glad I was able to rock your world in a good way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Laughter is good.


----------



## Patrick82

I did some testing and it seemed like the weight distribution on top of the chassis gave a different sound. The smaller the pressure point the heavier and more solid the bass was. The white stone had similar bass size as the books which were heavier, but it gave fake clarity and openness. The eggs sounded the brightest and cleanest, they gave a little more vocal information because of less bass emphasis.

 I liked the sound of the white stone inside the plastic jar the most. Without the jar the bass was too solid.

 Big plastic jar: 50 grams
 Small plastic jar: 30 grams
 7 egg stones: 1100 grams
 White ball stone: 1250 grams
 Books: 1800 grams


 The position on top of the chassis matters also, but it's going to be impossible to get any consistency in the testing. The books had the most consistent sound but it sounded little dull. But with the stones, weird stuff happened, sometimes they sounded bright and sometimes little smoother, but they never sounded dull.


 The longer I tested the smaller differences I heard, until I couldn't hear a difference because of fatigue. I need to do long-term testing to confirm...


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Marmor ball wasn't the only thing I bought from Turkey. I have something special for my DAC1 too! I will do A/B-ing against my books now!_

 

hash?

 i bet it would make even my stereo sound good to you


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hash?

 i bet it would make even my stereo sound good to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why didn't I think of this, now it's all making since.


----------



## Fitz

Have you tried getting a lot of smaller stones and arranging them like an AKG logo? Or would you have to go back to Turkey to get them?

 The logo is more than for looks, it has special mathematical properties that may make the system sound better.


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why didn't I think of this, now it's all making *since*._

 

Well, we know somebody's already been to Turkey!!


----------



## pabbi1

Just reading through this thread is making me itch for a(nother) serious impulse buy... So, when I tell my wife I'm spending $xk on some headphones, I can say, 'Well, look at this guy!'. It also helps that she has been to McManus's house - and she can't honestly determine who is crazier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patrick: You go gurl!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hash?

 i bet it would make even my stereo sound good to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why didn't I think of this, now it's all making since._

 


 Ahhh, conclusion...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stones~


----------



## Patrick82

I did some more testing and weird stuff is going on with the eggs now! They sounded smooth now. It sounded like the best of both worlds. I got more low-level detail and it sounded smoother than the white ball (without plastic). It seems like the position of the eggs had shifted inside the plastic jar, it's not consistent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So then I realized that if the stones are even smaller you can get both the open and smooth sound signature, and if the stones are of different shapes it should be even better. I just found out the design for Brilliant Pebbles! Is Brilliant Pebbles the Valhalla of stones?

 The books seem to make everything dull, it reduces the resonances but it also seems to make something worse in the process, it reduces the brightness by making it darker and heavier, but it's choking the gear instead of letting it breathe.
 But with the Brilliant Pebbles, it's so light that it lets the component breathe while reducing some of the internal resonances!

 I did some testing with Brilliant Pebbles and the improvements are far from significant. But without the bottle it sounded harsh and fatiguing. With the bottle it sounded silkier, similar to changing from RCA to XLR connectors (night and day). But the difference wasn't night and day, it was almost inaudible.
 Maybe a bigger bottle is better, or more of the small bottles! Then the weight distribution on top gets consistent. I want dozens of these bottles!

 Or maybe I should buy (or hunt the beaches of Turkey) these stones myself and make my own enclosure. Or maybe I should put the stones inside the chassis? Or even better, a new chassis entirely made of stones!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried getting a lot of smaller stones and arranging them like an AKG logo? Or would you have to go back to Turkey to get them?

 The logo is more than for looks, it has special mathematical properties that may make the system sound better._

 

You make a very good point. If you stand in the center of the logo naked covered in the blood of a freshly sacrificed spring lamb you can envoke the god of high fidelity to babtise your system with his magic urine. Now that's a realistic tweak that we all know and use on a regular basis.


----------



## snejk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SR-71Panorama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, 2 notes:
 1. If you want to prove people wrong, why don't you invite them to a mini-meet at your place. That way its "put up or shut up". 

 *edit: oops, didn't realize you were located in Sweden, lol_

 

Well, there ARE other people in Sweden besides Patrick you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's even people here who listens to headphones... so Patrick, arrange a mini-meet!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, there ARE other people in Sweden besides Patrick you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's even people here who listens to headphones... so Patrick, arrange a mini-meet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Only my wife gets to listen to my system, we will do it on our honeymoon.


----------



## snejk

Will she wear a wedding dress made out of ERS papers?

 On topic, I don't think the effect of the stone is that far fetched. Many audio manufacturers claim that the casing is an integral part of their sonic design so why shouldn't a heavy stone on top of it affect the sound? There's all kind of audio specific stuff you can buy to place on cd players, speakers and such. And as Patrick said, since books for example normally can be found at home for free why not try?


----------



## spacemanspliff

there are tweaks which are exactly the same concept as this which you can buy. lesse here hold on

 I just re-read Jonathan Valin's article, "The Title Bout In Analog Playback," in the December 2006 TAS, comparing the Walker Proscenium Black Diamond and the Kuzma Stabi XL. Great review! Among other things, I was awed by the uncommon mass of these contenders. The Walker is 304 lbs with its 75 lb lead platter, and sits on a 450 lb dedicated stand. The Kuzma is 176 lbs, including its 48 lb platter.

 read this article it's an example of this kind of tuning using, dots, different types of wood and lead. even a mention of the particles in the wood box-stand for an amp!

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue31/racks.htm

 In other words, Patrick is a bit weird even for this forum but he's certainly not alone in this regard. The audio world is as close to bibbity-bobbity boo magicland as we have outside of the Playboy Mansion these days. Why not wear a wizards hat and call yourself Frodo?


----------



## Naga

oh. my. god. what is this? 

 and why is all of your audio equipment covered with, paper and packing tape? whats under all that?


----------



## EnOYiN

I couldn't find it anywhere so I thought I'd post it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Edit: I am sure most of you have seen it before, but I thought this thread couldn't do without.

 Your big pebble does look better though Patrick!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh. my. god. what is this? 

 and why is all of your audio equipment covered with, paper and packing tape? whats under all that?_

 

I use ERS Paper to keep the RFI/EMI away from my equipment. I have most of that paper inside the chassis where it made the biggest improvements because of internal EMI from the components themselves. I had some extra paper left over so I put it outside too.

 But maybe there isn't anything under that paper and I'm just imagining great sound. If someone comes and listens to my system he doesn't hear a thing...

 1 sheet of ERS Paper makes a bigger difference than 1 bottle of Brilliant Pebbles, it's cheaper too.
 When I tested with 2+ sheets of ERS outside the chassis it was difficult to hear the differences. But when I wrapped the power cable the difference was huge.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But maybe there isn't anything under that paper and I'm just imagining great sound. If someone comes and listens to my system he doesn't hear a thing..._

 

You are listening to the greatest sounds of all. True silence.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't find it anywhere so I thought I'd post it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Your big pebble does look better though Patrick!_

 

Brillant; And it's "Faith Based" too...

 Although ugly, It's Superior promise of devine intervention, cannot be dismissed by those same old voices of the atheist, who simply have no belief in anything!

 I believe I would suggest A/B DBT if it weren't disuaded by the higher powers here and above


----------



## jtizzle

You know I just now noticed that you have some holes in your ERS paper. Is that so you can access the power switches between listening sessions? Whatever the reason for them, I think that RFI/EMI is sneaking through those holes and having a negative impact on your sound. I suggest two solutions. Make a little flap sufficient to cover the hole and protect against interference from getting through the holes in your shield or, even better, turn all the power switches on, leave them on, and then wrap your entire system in another layer of paper.

 But I would definitely do something if I were you. There's no telling how much RFI/EFI is sneaking in through there.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know I just now noticed that you have some holes in your ERS paper. Is that so you can access the power switches between listening sessions? Whatever the reason for them, I think that RFI/EMI is sneaking through those holes and having a negative impact on your sound. I suggest two solutions. Make a little flap sufficient to cover the hole and protect against interference from getting through the holes in your shield or, even better, turn all the power switches on, leave them on, and then wrap your entire system in another layer of paper.

 But I would definitely do something if I were you. There's no telling how much RFI/EFI is sneaking in through there._

 

It takes 2 weeks to warm up my system so I need to keep everything on. In the first 2 days I can't listen to my system because it sounds too bright.

 I have a hole for the DAC1 so I can switch between my computer and CD transport.
 I have a hole for the amp and P300 Power Plant so I can see the front display.

 I have covered the insides at the position of the holes so there shouldn't be a problem. The holes aren't facing the radio towers anyway. But the waves might reflect from my body, I need to get ERS Paper clothing.


----------



## islewind

I just searched and I cannot fathom that there have not yet been even one forum mention anywhere of _teacup resonators_. I would have bet that they'd have already been discussed, if not in this thread, then at least somewhere.


----------



## adanac061

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I need to get ERS Paper clothing._

 


 Uh Oh.. see what you've started. I'm sure we will be seeing him in ERS underwear on his myspace next.


----------



## Patrick82

Brilliant Pebbles didn't give fatigue at first but after 15 minutes I felt fatigue, the bottle is too light! It sounded too open and bright. Then I put the books back and the fatigue was gone, but everything sounded dull.
 Now I put all the stones on top of the DAC1 and it sounds weird now, I'm hearing multiple sound signatures, the frequency response sounds messed up. The books sounded more flat and neutral, I'm not hearing any emphasis of frequencies with the books, but it sounds a little boring.

 Placing stones on top of the DAC gave a similar sound signature as Solid-tech Feet of Silence, it colors the sound. But when using books it sounded like the neutral Magix, it also sounded like when going from stock power cord to Nordost Vishnu. It just made everything smoother without improving anything else.


----------



## spacemanspliff

omg this thread is one thing:

 amusing.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would also become a much more boring place and I wouldn't like it as much._

 

Hear hear. Sometimes a dose of fun is good for the hobby.


----------



## LawnGnome

I don't want to sound rude.

 But does anyone else find ERS the equivalent of a tin foil hat?


----------



## n_maher




----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want to sound rude.

 But does anyone else find ERS the equivalent of a tin foil hat?_

 

Sssshhhhh, they can read your mind if you're not wearing it.


----------



## SR-71Panorama

I cant believe this thread is at 7 pages.


----------



## Jon118

You don't notice it, but it slowly gets out of hand. I'm starting to think it's all in his head, the ultimate power of suggestion. The small bottle of pebbles is too open and bright, a lighter sound, while the books are heavier and dull sounding. It sounds to me more like he's describing the object and then adding sounding to the end of the description. Actually it seems like a lot of his tweaks are like that. Odd.


----------



## Patrick82

I found mass damping by accident. I switched my P300 Power Plant into another P300 which didn't have the 2 input transformers and 1 output transformer inside. Only the circuit board was inside the P300. So it was 3-4 times lighter than what I had before.
 I complained of tinny sound similar to T-Amp, I thought some warm-up would solve the problem but after a day I still got the tinny sound. Placing the Marmor stone at the rear of the empty P300 solved the problem and the tinny sound was gone.


----------



## Duggeh

Patrick has there been any change in the temperature, either with the changes or because of them? You found lots of changes caused by room temperature and atmospheric temperature. I'm thinking that the Heavy stone must be colder than the books. Does it cause this benefit by drawing heat out of the equipment, perhaps counterbalancing that the ERS paper is insulating the casing.


----------



## LawnGnome

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found mass damping by accident. I switched my P300 Power Plant into another P300 which didn't have the 2 input transformers and 1 output transformer inside. Only the circuit board was inside the P300. So it was 3-4 times lighter than what I had before.
 I complained of tinny sound similar to T-Amp, I thought some warm-up would solve the problem but after a day I still got the tinny sound. Placing the Marmor stone at the rear of the empty P300 solved the problem and the tinny sound was gone._

 

Maybe if your tweaks had any sort of measurable affect, or if they were based in physics, more people would take you seriously. So far your outlandish ideas have no supporting evidence at all. Not even blind A/B tests.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick has there been any change in the temperature, either with the changes or because of them? You found lots of changes caused by room temperature and atmospheric temperature. I'm thinking that the Heavy stone must be colder than the books. Does it cause this benefit by drawing heat out of the equipment, perhaps counterbalancing that the ERS paper is insulating the casing._

 

But this poses another problem. After enough time with the equipment on, won't the stone increase in temperature, and begin to lose its effectiveness? Or maybe it does radiate the heat fast enough to maintain a cooler temperature, it is a Turkish stone afterall...


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this won't be very popular considering your fan base on here, but after all this time I have to say it. While I do believe in some tweaks, and have gotten some level of improvement from them, with your completely overboard borderline maniacal incessant tampering, it's quite hard to take you seriously quite frankly. But hey if you're having a good time by all means carry on._

 

fan base? can i be the president?


----------



## alea35

rofl im literally sitting here laughing at how ridiculous that setup looks


----------



## hugz

although I'm in favour of different opinions on the forum, the real problem with patrick is that he posts OFF TOPIC. This is the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories Forum. NOT the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories and Stories About Your Trips Overseas With A Short Paragraph About A Tweak Stuck On The End Forum.

 If his post started with "when i was 12 i went to turkey and bought a stone for $30. I found it in my cupboard last week and decided to stick it on my audio system, and the changes were as follows..." i'd be fine with it. It's incredibly annoying to have to read through a massive story before i can hear about the tweak, when i'm reading the tweak forum. If I wanted to hear holiday stories I'd go to the "members lounge".

 His post is 1472 words long. 52 words are about a tweak, 1420 are off topic. I'm all for the banning of members who start massive off topic threads. If you want to post a "funny" story about a holiday then post in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum

 some people think he's an asset to the community because they find him entertaining and that's fine by me; but all the treads that he makes for the sole purpose of getting laughs belong in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum. If I want to have a laugh I go to the members lounge. I come to the cables and tweaks forum to learn about cables and tweaks, and patrick is making that very difficult by polluting the forum with his silly holiday stories


----------



## 883dave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ This is the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories Forum. NOT the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories and Stories About Your Trips Overseas With A Short Paragraph About A Tweak Stuck On The End Forum._

 


 I don't see the catagory about stand on a soap box either!

 PS. Your post is 278 words long. 278 words off topic. At least in the end, Patrick talked about tweaks.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_although I'm in favour of different opinions on the forum, the real problem with patrick is that he posts OFF TOPIC. This is the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories Forum. NOT the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories and Stories About Your Trips Overseas With A Short Paragraph About A Tweak Stuck On The End Forum.

 If his post started with "when i was 12 i went to turkey and bought a stone for $30. I found it in my cupboard last week and decided to stick it on my audio system, and the changes were as follows..." i'd be fine with it. It's incredibly annoying to have to read through a massive story before i can hear about the tweak, when i'm reading the tweak forum. If I wanted to hear holiday stories I'd go to the "members lounge".

 His post is 1472 words long. 52 words are about a tweak, 1420 are off topic. I'm all for the banning of members who start massive off topic threads. If you want to post a "funny" story about a holiday then post in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum

 some people think he's an asset to the community because they find him entertaining and that's fine by me; but all the treads that he makes for the sole purpose of getting laughs belong in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum. If I want to have a laugh I go to the members lounge. I come to the cables and tweaks forum to learn about cables and tweaks, and patrick is making that very difficult by polluting the forum with his silly holiday stories_

 

I don't see the problem in telling the background of a stone that he used for a tweak, a story like this just makes it all more fun to read about.

 Nowere can I read: (A tell a fun story together with the tweak - free forum)


----------



## tjkurita

This is the greatest thread ever! Patrick, where can I see wider angle pictures of your entire rig? How do you change your volume? Don't you have heat problems? Have you heard any sound that you didn't want to tweak? How do you have enough time to do all this stuff? What kind of music do you listen to? What is your absolute reference recording? Are you listening through headphones or speakers? Do you have an oscilloscope?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the greatest thread ever! Patrick, where can I see wider angle pictures of your entire rig?_

 

I use a $100 camera I bought 4 years ago. It doesn't have any focusing abilities and it takes 15 seconds for the flash to load between every shot. I will try to stretch to the corner of my room the next time I take pictures.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you change your volume?_

 

GCC-100 amp has remote control, it goes through the ERS Paper.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't you have heat problems?_

 

No.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you heard any sound that you didn't want to tweak?_

 

No, I tweak everything.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you have enough time to do all this stuff?_

 

I don't have anything better to do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of music do you listen to?_

 

Trance music.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is your absolute reference recording?_

 

My reference keeps changing because after I have listened to the same track for 2 hours I get fatigued.

 I use most of the Future Trance albums as reference.

 I'm also using:

 Trance Arena 3






 Melody Trance Vol.2




 I use CD2 tracks 5-7, they have crazy transient speed in multiple layers.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you listening through headphones or speakers?_

 

K1000 earspeakers. They have less dust in front of the sound than loudspeakers.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have an oscilloscope?_

 

I don't know what that is. Once you start relying more on measurement devices than your ears, then that's the day you become a narrow-minded skeptic troll who lives in the forest inside a cave because of fear of the truth.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know what that is. Once you start relying more on measurement devices than your ears, then that's the day you become a narrow-minded skeptic troll who lives in the forest inside a cave because of fear of the truth.




_

 

Where did you get my high school portrait?


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *883dave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see the catagory about stand on a soap box either!

 PS. Your post is 278 words long. 278 words off topic. At least in the end, Patrick talked about tweaks._

 

An "off-topic" reply to an off-topic post is on-topic (a long known rule of the internet - see slashdot). Patrick started an off topic thread, so all posts which are in reply to his thread are on topic for the thread. Unfortunately, the thread itself is still off topic so it has no place in this forum; but that is the responsibility of the original poster, not each replier.

 my post was 278 words long, and 278 words on topic to the thread. patrick's original post is still 1472 words long with 1420 words off topic to the forum

 edit: PS, the "stand on soap box" catergory is members lounge. If I wanted to START a thread about patrick's off topic posting then the correct forum to do it in would be the member's lounge. If I'm REPLYING to one of patrick's off topic posts with a "soap box rant" about his off topic posting then it doesn't matter what forum it's in, because the original post was already off topic


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GCC-100 amp has remote control, it goes through the ERS Paper._

 

Dosn't it bother you that the ERS paper doesn't even stop a weak little remote control beam? A moderately thick tshirt will stop most remote controls, and I sure wouldn't trust a tshirt to protect my audio rig from interference!

 I think you need to reconsider your ESR paper setup. If it cannot stop a lowly remote control then you clearly need more extreme interference tweakage

 edit: have you considered a farday cage?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dosn't it bother you that the ERS paper doesn't even stop a weak little remote control beam? A moderately thick tshirt will stop most remote controls, and I sure wouldn't trust a tshirt to protect my audio rig from interference!

 I think you need to reconsider your ESR paper setup. If it cannot stop a lowly remote control then you clearly need more extreme interference tweakage

 edit: have you considered a farday cage?_

 

T-shirts aren't conductive so I can't see why it would stop EMI better than ERS Paper no matter how many t-shirts you use.

 Wrapping 50cm of Valhalla cable with ERS Paper gives huge improvements, I don't care how little EMI it stops. 1-2 layers is good enough.

 I don't have anywhere to ground the Faraday cage. A year ago I dreamt of a mile long Valkyrja cable running into the forest. I don't want the EMI to be grounded near my audio system...

 Passive shielding with ERS Paper is great, it doesn't infect the ground wiring with noise.


----------



## Naga

whats next?


----------



## *645-k701

audio pioneer my ring..

 migrane heaven, not sure why i punished myself to read this entire thread in one sit down..

 pebbles indeed.


----------



## tjkurita

Holy Crap. I just watched Patrick's extreme tweaking vids on youtube. 

 "Oh my God. Cables... Everything wrapped... Damn it's hard to breathe... I'm stuck. Bass is crazy now. Yes... Yes." 

 They are extreme. 

 Patrick, what is the source of all that ambient noise on your video?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, what is the source of all that ambient noise on your video?_

 

It is motor noise from the digital video camera. It was the first model JVC released.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats next?_

 

I have lot of stuff I have planned to do for my amp and DAC, but I don't hear anything wrong anymore so I don't need to do those tweaks anymore. The problems I'm hearing now is with the computer transport.


----------



## Singapura

Quote:


 although I'm in favour of different opinions on the forum, the real problem with patrick is that he posts OFF TOPIC. This is the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories Forum. NOT the Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories and Stories About Your Trips Overseas With A Short Paragraph About A Tweak Stuck On The End Forum.

 If his post started with "when i was 12 i went to turkey and bought a stone for $30. I found it in my cupboard last week and decided to stick it on my audio system, and the changes were as follows..." i'd be fine with it. It's incredibly annoying to have to read through a massive story before i can hear about the tweak, when i'm reading the tweak forum. If I wanted to hear holiday stories I'd go to the "members lounge".

 His post is 1472 words long. 52 words are about a tweak, 1420 are off topic. I'm all for the banning of members who start massive off topic threads. If you want to post a "funny" story about a holiday then post in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum

 some people think he's an asset to the community because they find him entertaining and that's fine by me; but all the treads that he makes for the sole purpose of getting laughs belong in the members lounge, not the cables and tweaks forum. If I want to have a laugh I go to the members lounge. I come to the cables and tweaks forum to learn about cables and tweaks, and patrick is making that very difficult by polluting the forum with his silly holiday stories 
 

In your comment there are exactly ZERO words about cables and tweaks. I think Patricks posts are highly entertaining and the topic of this thread is the tweak, NOT the trip.

 Back to topic?


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Singapura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In your comment there are exactly ZERO words about cables and tweaks. I think Patricks posts are highly entertaining and the topic of this thread is the tweak, NOT the trip.

 Back to topic?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An "off-topic" reply to an off-topic post is on-topic (a long known rule of the internet - see slashdot). Patrick started an off topic thread, so all posts which are in reply to his thread are on topic for the thread. Unfortunately, the thread itself is still off topic so it has no place in this forum; but that is the responsibility of the original poster, not each replier.

 my post was 278 words long, and 278 words on topic to the thread. patrick's original post is still 1472 words long with 1420 words off topic to the forum_

 

and i repeat - an off topic reply to an off topic thread/post is ON topic if the reply is about the thread/post


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a shovel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the beam was infrared? Only a little light leaked through the ers paper need hit the sensor for it to work.. Plus the paper is translucent to a degree.... so there you have it -_-

 Nowhere does ers paper claim to block light...If a ballistic vest does not offer protection against knives, does it lose any credibility on its ability to block bullets?_

 

of course not. but any hole big enough to let light through would potentially let a lot of RF through, right? to my understanding the holes need to be pretty small to keep RF out

 not that it matters. patrick answered this as sufficiently as it needs to be answered by saying that it sounds right to him as it is. i dont know enough about ESR paper (make that "i dont know anything about ESR paper") to call him out on any technical aspects of it, so if he's convinced that the sound is right with the holes in it then i'll leave it at that


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and i repeat - an off topic reply to an off topic thread/post is ON topic if the reply is about the thread/post_

 

How can a thread be off-topic? I guess it's up to the OP what the topic of the thread is.


----------



## a shovel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_of course not. but any hole big enough to let light through would potentially let a lot of RF through, right? to my understanding the holes need to be pretty small to keep RF out

 not that it matters. patrick answered this as sufficiently as it needs to be answered by saying that it sounds right to him as it is. i dont know enough about ESR paper (make that "i dont know anything about ESR paper") to call him out on any technical aspects of it, so if he's convinced that the sound is right with the holes in it then i'll leave it at that_

 

Maybe he chose to cut out a little box near the infrared receiver... I remember places where the ers paper was cut and stuff. Remember there are also as much or even more paper on the _inside_ oh those contraptions so I'm pretty sure theres no ground left fallow.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a shovel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember there are also as much or even more paper on the inside_

 

Why do you think I put some paper outside? Because I didn't fit anymore inside!


----------



## jtizzle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *883dave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see the catagory about stand on a soap box either!

 PS. Your post is 278 words long. 278 words off topic. At least in the end, Patrick talked about tweaks._

 

oh snap!


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can a thread be off-topic? I guess it's up to the OP what the topic of the thread is._

 

Uh, duh?

 See how this forum is the "Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories" forum? if someone posts a thread about, for example, a holiday... it's off topic.

 if someone posts a thread about amps in the headphones forum, its off topic. if someone posts a thread about pretty girls in the amp forum, it's off topic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off_topic


----------



## Fitz

And even if a thread were off-topic, threadcrapping is still threadcrapping.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do you think I put some paper outside? Because I didn't fit anymore inside!_

 

How flammable is ERS paper?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How flammable is ERS paper?_

 

ERS Paper doesn't seem to be flammable enough for fire to start.


----------



## Naga

man.....


----------



## blinx

Patrick, what do you think about having an electrician wire a special connection just for your set up?

 by that i mean like a line straight from the power box outside (or down the block, which ever) so you can get higher quality clear power


----------



## cotdt

most people who tried the ERS Paper mod in my X-Fi mod thread said they didn't like it.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uh, duh?

 See how this forum is the "Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories" forum? if someone posts a thread about, for example, a holiday... it's off topic.

 if someone posts a thread about amps in the headphones forum, its off topic. if someone posts a thread about pretty girls in the amp forum, it's off topic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off_topic_

 

Yeah you are right, but sice this is a thread that is about a tweak it's not off topic, no mater how much else he is writing to make it all more fun.


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cotdt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_most people who tried the ERS Paper mod in my X-Fi mod thread said they didn't like it._

 

Ok, but did it change the sound in any way?


----------



## blinx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, but did it change the sound in any way?_

 

It is said to make it overly warm.


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gurra1980* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, but did it change the sound in any way?_

 

oh yes, if you click at the link in my sig, there's been several dozen people who reported that ERS Paper (and other shielding papers they have used) made their X-Fi sound "too warm." depending on how the paper is applied, the difference can be very dramatic.


----------



## ecclesand

That is a nice orb Patrick! I think you should consider changing the wallpaper in the room that your rig is in. It can't be helping SQ and it clashes a bit with the ERS Paper. Does ERS Paper come in different colors? I think a nice beige or taupe would work really well....


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cotdt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh yes, if you click at the link in my sig, there's been several dozen people who reported that ERS Paper (and other shielding papers they have used) made their X-Fi sound "too warm." depending on how the paper is applied, the difference can be very dramatic._

 

ERS Paper is supposed to be used if the sound is too bright and edgy in the first place. It will fix the brightness and reveal transients and low-level detail. It sounds more neutral but it could sound boring if there are muddiness problems somewhere in the system. I found that thin cables wrapped in ERS Paper works better than thick cables nude.

 Yes the difference is dramatic!


----------



## cotdt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ERS Paper is supposed to be used if the sound is too bright and edgy in the first place. It will fix the brightness and reveal transients and low-level detail. It sounds more neutral but it could sound boring if there are muddiness problems somewhere in the system. I found that thin cables wrapped in ERS Paper works better than thick cables nude.

 Yes the difference is dramatic!_

 

yes the paper does seem to get rid of the brightness/edginess. you need to upgrade your source, btw. then you won't need any of these "tweeks" anymore.


----------



## Marc303

Patric , I used to write trance music but you wont of heard of me. 

 Did you know that most of the genre is created by people in their bedrooms on £1000 synths going into £500 mixers and using £2 cables ?

 with the money you spent on that paper you could have puchased your own trance studio and not had to worry about other peoples transients


----------



## Gurra1980

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cotdt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh yes, if you click at the link in my sig, there's been several dozen people who reported that ERS Paper (and other shielding papers they have used) made their X-Fi sound "too warm." depending on how the paper is applied, the difference can be very dramatic._

 

Oh, damn that thread is long. But i don't think it would ba a good thing for my 650 you know it's warm enought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I should have tried it for the dt990.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marc303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patric , I used to write trance music but you wont of heard of me. _

 

Wow, Marc et Claude? I used your album (You Own The Sound) for my first impression of Nordost Valhalla power cord 2+ years ago! I plugged the Valhalla into my Cary 303/300 CD player, inserted your CD and got crazy bass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marc303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you know that most of the genre is created by people in their bedrooms on £1000 synths going into £500 mixers and using £2 cables ?_

 

Yes, that's why I'm using the colored Valhalla cables to compensate for it. They add edginess and fake transparency to the sound, I have modified them thinner and got more transparency and speed! Transients with modded Valhalla + ERS Paper sound amazing.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marc303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with the money you spent on that paper you could have puchased your own trance studio and not had to worry about other peoples transients_

 

I want to make the transients so fast that nobody will be able to hear them!


----------



## a shovel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marc303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patric , I used to write trance music but you wont of heard of me. 

 Did you know that most of the genre is created by people in their bedrooms on £1000 synths going into £500 mixers and using £2 cables ?

 with the money you spent on that paper you could have puchased your own trance studio and not had to worry about other peoples transients_

 

I have an analysis plus cable between vsynth and the deck lol. Guess the audiophile side is rubbing off on the bedroom studio side...


----------



## Jahn

You know you're letting Patrick get to you when you read this and think "hmm, this would be an interesting post in Patrick's thread"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science...eut/index.html


----------



## adanac061

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, Marc et Claude? I used your album (You Own The Sound) for my first impression of Nordost Valhalla power cord 2+ years ago! I plugged the Valhalla into my Cary 303/300 CD player, inserted your CD and got crazy bass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I doubt it's Marc Romboy.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

I am sort of late to the party, but I just read this entire thread, and I am not going to lie... I laughed my ass off


----------



## blinx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sort of late to the party, but I just read this entire thread, and I am not going to lie... I laughed my ass off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

shut up gil! this isn't a funny thread! its SUPER CEREAL!


----------



## tourmaline

At least patrick is having some balls! To mod.


----------



## strangemusic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sort of late to the party, but I just read this entire thread, and I am not going to lie... I laughed my ass off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm late too.... and frankly I didn't laugh. On the contrary... I'm terrified by the pictures of that rig. It's already close but the huge stone sphere took us to LUDICROUS SPEED.


----------



## twc5964

What's the deal with all that paper taped to the equipment ? Maybe I missed an explanation somewhere as I did'nt read every post on every page.Is it for shielding-jesus..........The story I found entertaining though.Sorry you went thru so much hell in Turkey with their toilets.Alabamas' not much to rave about either lol .


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twc5964* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the deal with all that paper taped to the equipment ? Maybe I missed an explanation somewhere as I did'nt read every post on every page.Is it for shielding-jesus..........The story I found entertaining though.Sorry you went thru so much hell in Turkey with their toilets.Alabamas' not much to rave about either lol ._

 

It's ers paper, shielding the equipment. Ait blackens the background even more and very fine details can be heard easier.


----------



## twc5964

Ok thanks.Well,I hope he was able to obtain favorable results as he went to the extreme with it.


----------



## Patrick82

I compared Magix against Feet of Silence here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...7&postcount=70

 I can't have any books on top of DAC1 anymore because I have only 3 Magix under my amp and they can't carry all of that weight, before I had 4 Magix. Even without books the amp is touching ground vibrations a little (few grams too heavy). I removed 3 Magix under my Cary CD transport and put 2 Magix under my amp, then I added 9 books on top. There was a big difference but not as huge as keeping Magix under the transport.

 Mass damping makes smaller differences than isolation feet.


----------



## voxr3m

You need to cover the computer with ERS paper to truly minimze any source of EM interference and its impact on your system.

 I'm ashamed that it's not covered from head to toe in paper already.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *voxr3m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to cover the computer with ERS paper to truly minimze any source of EM interference and its impact on your system.

 I'm ashamed that it's not covered from head to toe in paper already._

 

I had it covered 5 months ago but I removed it because I want to use everything for my main system.


----------



## Patrick82

I built up my system from scratch. I wanted to save electricity so I removed my P300 Power Plant and used only the Premier Power Plant.
 But I was complaining of lack of bass again, I was going to daisy chain a few P300 Power Plants to boost up the bass with MWave4 tone control. But I didn't like the sacrifice of midrange that would come from it, so I tried one last tweak and it seems like it did it! HUGE boost of bass without any sacrifices, and it didn't cost a thing!

 Ever since my pre-amp broke I could never get the correct volume even when fine tuning with Foobar. With my Cary transport the problem was much bigger. The pre-amp of DAC1 has a too big gap between the volume steps. The difference between 6th and 7th step was at least 3dB. 6th step was 1dB too quiet, and 7th step was 2dB too loud.
 But then I put books on top of my gear, and now it sounds little too loud. So the volume increase was about 1.5dB. I checked the volume many times to confirm, I couldn't believe it!


*First impressions:* Huge sharp bass that sounds stronger because of more bass information and weight. The added oomph to the music is crazy. I'm hearing sounds I never heard before, it is scary. I need to keep pausing the music to confirm if the sounds come from real life or the recording. The improvement in dynamics is the biggest I have heard, it's similar to daisy chaining power plants but without the lack of speed. There is true blackness of the background.

 This is one of the biggest improvements I have ever heard, and it didn't cost a thing.




 



 






*First impressions 2:* Bass used to be little empty but it is now emphasized, but it doesn't interfere with the rest of the music. Everything still is more distinct than before. There is a new world of low-level detail, but it isn't dull, it is clear. This makes everything sound more open too. The soundstage is both blacker and more open, the best of both worlds. Clarity is what improved the most, it used to sound too warm and smooth but now it just sounds blacker and whiter, everything is sharp instead of smooth. It sounds like the edgy Feet of Silence sound signature but instead of sacrificing low-level detail, it also improves it! Amazing!

 The improvement from books on top of DAC1 was similar to triple wrapping DAC1's Valhalla power cord with ERS Paper. It got better in every way, no weaknesses at all. 



*Next day:* The dynamics and boost of volume is little fatiguing now. It reminds me of when I wrapped my headphone cable in toilet paper rolls and ERS Paper. Both tweaks gave almost identical improvements.


----------



## bigshot

Your system keeps getting blacker and blacker- the opposite of Michael Jackson!

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Patrick82

I put some extra books on top of the Premier Power Plant. I also added Feet of Silence and a wooden board below it. I got another boost of volume. Now it sounds like 7 steps of volume instead of 6. Without any books it sounded almost 3dB quieter.


----------



## juzmister

Do you ever just sit back and enjoy the rig? or always tweaking?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *juzmister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you ever just sit back and enjoy the rig? or always tweaking?_

 

That's what I did in my last picture.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your system keeps getting blacker and blacker- the opposite of Michael Jackson!

 See ya
 Steve_

 

It's like, how much more black could this be? And the answer is none, none more black.


----------



## tourmaline

Well, at least you can't say he isn't a literate tweaker! He IS using books!

 I also thought isolation was more important then weight. if you think of it; some lighter cdplayers sound just as good ans very heavy players.


----------



## Febs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's like, how much more black could this be? And the answer is none, none more black._

 

Very good!

 I'll bet it would also sound better in Dubly!


----------

